# Latest................



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 3, 2016)

this is one I am working on made from 440hc steel. i went by the heat treating specs I found here....https://www.alphaknifesupply.com/zdata-bladesteelS-440C.htm pretty good information. 9" long 4" blade....going with blackwood and ivory inlaid handles. Or blackwood & turquoise handles?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

